# RIP PUFF DADDY



## PNUT2152757 (Jun 4, 2007)

this a.m. i lost my porcupine puffer that i purchased less than a week ago. it was the only inhabitiant in a 125 fowlr, the tank had completly cycled afer an 8 week period , i brought him on tuesday and on saturday i decided to do a 10gal water change, on sunday when the timer cut the lights on he acted as though a piece of crushed coral was stuck in his throat, then he puffed up for a minute or so ,went back to normal size ,began swimming in circles while the left side of his body was dark brown the right side of his body was white. i decided to test the h2o everything was fine except the nh3 which read .50 so i decided to add some amquel to lower it making sure aireation was aduequate. this a.m. he was total white and gone, when i took him there was nothing in his throat so could have that change in nh3 caused his death


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

if you only had him for less than a week it may have been the stress from moving to a new tank that killed him.


----------

